# Magic - 1.29.10 (Friday)



## gmcunni (Jan 6, 2010)

a few weeks away but anybody interested? 

got clearance from wife and am booking the PTO day.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 6, 2010)

A possibility...  What will the conditions be like? ;-)


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2010)

Fridays are usually a NVT ski day for me.  I won't know until my buds coordinate; I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2010)

VERY doable. Depends on conditions. Will watch this.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 6, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> A possibility...  What will the conditions be like? ;-)



snow on the ground, smartass :smash: ;-)



Greg said:


> VERY doable. Depends on conditions. Will watch this.



agreed, will not waste the PTO day for bad conditions.. would take a repeat of what we got 364 days earlier:


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 6, 2010)

Going to Saddleback that Weekend. Might go to Magic on Friday 1/15 though?


----------



## severine (Jan 6, 2010)

You trying to take out the competition at Bump or Bust? Wear them out by a full day of skiing the day before?


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2010)

severine said:


> You trying to take out the competition at Bump or Bust? Wear them out by a full day of skiing the day before?



Oh yeah. Might not work given the BorB is the next day...


----------



## powbmps (Jan 6, 2010)

I may be in if we get some snow before then.  Supposed to be chaperoning the kids ski program, but could probably get someone to fill in for me.


----------

